# How the people of SS can help my brother



## Hadley4000 (Feb 12, 2013)

Some of you know this and were really helpful, and I'm sure some of you are new and unfamiliar with what's going on, so I'll summarize. My brother was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 2008. Things were looking positive, then there have been some recent complications and he will have to go in for a biopsy next week. I am flying back to Atlanta, Georgia from Olympia, Washington to be with him.

Here's what you can do. I am making a 'card' of sorts for him. I don't want it to just be family and family friends, but I want him to see that people from all over the world are thinking about him. I would love it if some of you cubers would be willing to 'sign' the card. All you have to do is put your first name and where you're from(So he can see people from all over the world will, even if just for two seconds, have him in their thoughts). If you want to say a little something along with it then that's very encouraged, but you can do just your name.

This really would mean a lot to me, and I know it would mean a lot to him. It only takes a second.


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 12, 2013)

I would love to sign the card! Chris Lambert from South Carolina, get better soon!

Sent from my HTC One V using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2013)

Just post here? (Thinking PMs might flood your mailbox.)

Mike Hughey - Indiana - Wishing you the best, hang in there!


----------



## uniacto (Feb 12, 2013)

Gabriel Kwong - Olympia/ Seattle Washington Area

I'll be praying for you to feel better soon!


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 12, 2013)

bobthebuilder here from Singapore
it's 447am here and normally people would be sleeping at this time
but saw your message and decided to make an exception and
wishing the very best for your brother ! get well soon.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 12, 2013)

Dylan from Scotland, I hope everything works out .


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Feb 12, 2013)

Andrew from le States! My prayers go to you and your family!


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 13, 2013)

Billy Jeffs from the UK! Get better soon mate  

Could we please know your brothers name?


----------



## insane569 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gabriel Luevano, Brookfield Ill.
Keep that smile.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 13, 2013)

Jason from Australia

People from all over the world are thinking of you and wishing you the best, how great is that?  Stay strong!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 13, 2013)

Get well soon. 
Bhargav Narasimhan, India.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 13, 2013)

Brandon Mikel - Iowa - May the force be with you.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 13, 2013)

Alex Lau- thinking about you here in the United Kingdom


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 13, 2013)

Josh Bahr, Eugene OR - Keeping you in my thoughts...


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 13, 2013)

Haitong Wu from China here.
God bless you


----------



## arcio1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Artur Kristof from Poland - it'll be ok


----------



## Lzy1995 (Feb 13, 2013)

Come well soon ，God bless
Ziyue Liao,China


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 13, 2013)

Kunaal from India

Get well soon! 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Genesis (Feb 13, 2013)

Genesis from Singapore
It would all be worth it in the end


----------



## Rufus (Feb 13, 2013)

Raphaël from Belgium I hope it'll be ok  Good luck!


----------



## cubegenius (Feb 13, 2013)

John from Kansas. Get better soon bro. God bless.


----------



## AlexByard (Feb 13, 2013)

Alex from England - E.Yorkshire
I do hope you get better my friend! 
just remember to smile!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Between here and another place I posted this I have 20 states and 13 countries represented in his card. This really does mean so much to me, y'all, and I know it will mean a lot to him too.

Aiming to get 100 names, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 13, 2013)

Noah Arthurs sends regards!


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 13, 2013)

*Sv: How the people of SS can help my brother*

Keep on smiling!
Björn - Sweden


----------



## Stefan (Feb 16, 2013)

Get well soon
Stefan from Germany


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been following the story since Hadley originally posted it, but missed the last thread due to not being here.
I'm shocked - I thought everything was going well.

I dearly hope you come out of this in the best shape possible. Keep your hopes up. Keep your strengths up.
Hadley, please let us know when you have news - good luck to you as well. Stick together.
Stachu Korick [PA, USA]


----------



## timeless (Feb 16, 2013)

pstimeless from CANADA here- never give up, get well soon


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hang in there man, you can push through whatever happens. Don't quit, no matter what.
Alex from Virginia, USA


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 17, 2013)

ThomasJE - Portsmouth, United Kingdom
Get well soon; we're all thinking about you across the world.


----------



## wytefury (Feb 17, 2013)

Kevin S. from Anchorage, AK. Smile and be positive!


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 17, 2013)

Jonathan Grayum from MA, USA. Been following your story for a long time, keeping you in my prayers. Good luck and Godspeed!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hope everything goes well.
Ben from UK.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 18, 2013)

Manuel Alejandro Flórez from Colombia. Some of us have been following you from the beginning, keep strong!


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2013)

Andrea P.- Escondido, CA
Hoping for the very best. Get well soon.


----------



## danfresh666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Danny from Quebec, Canada

Everyone is strong but not everyone knows it, show me that you are strong!


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 6, 2013)

Archie Alcain from the Philippines,



Keep on fighting and keep that smile  It's all worth it in the end  Be positive! Stay Strong


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Justin Reusnow from Missouri
I hope you get better!


----------



## Domo (Mar 6, 2013)

Tu from Georgia, USA
I'll keep you in my thoughts and get well soon!


----------

